# email announcement list software

## xpunkrockryanx

hey all,

i'm looking for some software that i can use to manage a database of email addresses and send mail to those addresses. i don't want to have a discussion list, just a list where i can send announcements to group members. preferrably it would have a web management interface.

anybody have any recommendations of software i could use or what i should be looking for? it's kinda hard to google for mailing list software because all the links are to sign up for mailing lists...

thanks all!

----------

## tomk

The Gentoo mailing lists use ezmlm, but this is qmail based. Another option is mailman, which has a web interface. They're both in Portage.

HTH

----------

## Jaxom

I have the same desire.  However, I don't like mailman and would prefer to avoid it if possible.  I used the virtual mail guide for my server and stopped at the mailman install.  Partly because mailman isn't what I would consider stable yet and nor does gentoo since it's masked.

----------

## xpunkrockryanx

i think mailman is masked because of bugs with the ebuild, not with the mailman software, although i could be wrong.

----------

## Jaxom

Either rate, it's not what I would consider solid software at the moment.  And it actually does more than I really want.  Much like yourself.  I just want something that will read the user database and send the mail to each user on that database or a selected domain only.  Which is what I'm assuming you want as well   :Very Happy: 

----------

